

Liberia students all fail university admission exam - nekojima
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-23843578

======
DamnYuppie
I am sure some will read this and believe it to be a tragedy. Yet I am happy
to hear that the administration and University officials are maintaining their
standards. Over the long haul this will be for the benefit of everyone as it
will help them identify issues with in their curriculum and education system.

I do understand that they are in very trying circumstances and are making do
with what they have. Yet by setting the bar high and not making excuses for
not meeting it they are setting themselves up for long term success. I would
not be surprised to see them turning out great students in the next 5 years.

~~~
eksith
I had the exact same feeling. It's tough to swallow failure, but I hope the
students accept that the bar is high for their own good. Or else, going above
it means little.

------
crb002
Zero? Sounds like they just want an excuse to cut the budget. Middle schools
in Iowa pull a similar con by making standards artificially high to take pre
algebra. The consequence is very few students taking calculus; thus the
district has to fund very few AP classes or students taking freshman college
classes at school district expense.

------
prawn
I'd hope there are reasonable bridging course options for those who'd like to
persist rather than abandon their dreams.

------
cafard
Lack enthusiasm? If not before, they will now. A clean seep like this sounds
fishy.

